# Sphagnum moss



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

does anyone know where to find some live sphagnum moss for sale?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

mbrutger said:


> does anyone know where to find some live sphagnum moss for sale?


I don't know where you can find alive stuff, but you can wet down the dried stuff and put it under lights and it will green up. I have a picture of some of mine. I will try and find it..


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have some that is alive, it is kept wet, and it is under two shoplight fixtures, it looks like pillow moss, except it is sphagnum.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2004)

*sphagnum*

its fairly easy to rejuvinate brown sphagnum moss but sphagnum likes it really wet. as wet as java. it also needs high light i.e. on a windowsill with direct sunlight.............. or at least the scottish type does anyway, it can survive in tropical vivs though it looks really cool in the peat bogs up here where theres whole islands of sphagnum moss.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I can pick the stuff till I puke(or until the mosquitos carry me away!) at my mom and dad's house in northern wisconisin. Maybee you just need to look around in the local bogs.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

There use to be a place called Mosser Lee up in Wisconson somewhere that will sell and ship live sphagnum moss. I haven't order any in probably 15 years or so, but its a place to start looking.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

black jungle sells it, and our hardware store "the do it center" sells it for real cheap.
Jace


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2004)

Here is the picture...









The main thing is make sure you start with high quality long fiber sphagnum. is the best then, Chile, and then Wisconson.
I had a very hard time getting the Wisconson moss to green up.
The moss in the picture is New Zealand moss.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Does it just green up or does it actually grow?


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

It actually grows.


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

what's the stuff that grows on trees on the in the north west? Isn't that sphagnum also?


----------



## batrachiophyle (May 7, 2009)

yes, there is a species of Sphagnum which grows here in the northwest...[among many other temperate areas of the world] specifically, _Sphagnum squarrosum_...

i'm actually looking for some for my vivs. may hit up Molbeck's this weekend. [those of you in the greater Seattle area are more than likely familiar with Molbeck's out in Woodinville.. i love that place.]

anyone had experience with this species in a viv?


----------

